# Help Sleeping Bag and Pop Up ?



## rdorta (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a 2008 Fleetwood Pop Up Camper and i wanted to know if i laid the sleeping bags on the mattress (flat) and closed the camper- would that pose any potential problems with the ceiling or roof when closed?


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I can't see that as being a problem...

Welcome to the forum btw


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Rdorta,

Some folks have problems getting the roof latches to work even without anything being on the bed. 

I don't think you will have a problem but the best way to figure out how much space you have is to close the PUP with an empty tissue box on the bed. The area that is not crushed by the roof will indicate how much space you have to pay with.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## rdorta (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you for all that replied. I will try.


----------



## andyj1006 (Mar 11, 2010)

the pop up that my family had had about 3" of clearance...above the beds.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

andyj1006 said:


> the pop up that my family had had about 3" of clearance...above the beds.


So you're saying that Calista Flockhart could sleep in there with the top down :rotflmao1:


----------

